# training a mini donkey to drive



## lildonkey8

what we did with my haffie (we trained our mini donkeys the same way) was we put the harness on.....everything but the bridle......and i led her while my mom gave her gentle pressure and the was the beginning........


----------



## Reiterin

ground driving. breaking to harness. lunging in harness. more ground driving. pulling something (a tire) behind them. having Them pull something.


----------



## Lissa

e - CLINIC- donkey training INDEX /INTRO 

I love this website on donkey training =)


----------

